# Pool question



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I just asked this on la tasca by mistake.


I am paying a small fortune to reduce the ph of the water in our pool, we have very hard, well water. I use ph- from the local garden centre. I have heard that you can use agua fuerte but our pool is painted, so would it be advisable?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

You have my sympathies. I have the same running battle with well water. Our town water is even worse.

I presume you are using a tablet kit for measuring PH and not the drop devices. 

I Refilled mine earlier in the year after maintenance work and the PH was 8.2 as usual.

Off to the pool shop for tub of crystals. The lady kindly explained to me that I would need 2 Kg to get the figure down. Now the key thing is that you must only put something like 500gm in a day. I don't know why an average size pool can't take more than that in one sitting but it is true apparently. Anymore and you are wasting your money. 

After a few days it will be down and then you can start adding your pool tablets (flotador- never,ever in the skimmer baskets). Then it starts creeping back up!

Then when you have to top up the water to take account of back washes and evaporation you need to add more powder.

People do use acid- the stuff from Mercadona for cleaning. Purists say "would you swim in a pool that you have put acid in?" When we had the pool initially commissioned the installer put about 15 or more litres of acid out of a commercial container in. He never did any PH testing! I use powder but can't see anything wrong with acid so long as you are careful adding it e.g. dribble it into an input jet. The key thing is to have the PH in the right band for health and to avoid deposits of lime crud.

In the depths of my mind , I recall reading somewhere that Cyanuric acid builds up after a while using the same water year in year out and that can cause PH trouble.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

boxergirl said:


> I just asked this on la tasca by mistake.
> 
> I am paying a small fortune to reduce the ph of the water in our pool, we have very hard, well water. I use ph- from the local garden centre. I have heard that you can use agua fuerte but our pool is painted, so would it be advisable?


You can buy 5l of Ph - in Mercadona for €2.95. It's still obviously acid, but I think slightly weaker than agua fuerte. When we first moved our ph was always very high. I kept adding it until it was okay. I guess I added about 15 litres over a few weeks ( in the spring). Now I just have to add a bit when I've topped it up.

I,ve just topped up my pool today and the ph level has gone up, so I've added about a litre of the Mercadona stuff. Although I understand the point about swimming in water wth acid added, I guess it depends on the size of your pool. I'm not worried about 1 litre in 50,000.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The crystals (pH-) you mention have exactly the same effect as liquid (hydrochloric acid - agua fuerte). It doesn't matter how strong it is, the main point is add it slowly and to measure it regularly so that the pool isn't over-dosed.

There is absolutely no problem with adding acid to a pool - even for the purists. The issue is that you need the pH level to be as neutral as possible (7.2 is what is normally recommended).

The liquid testing kits are just as good as the tablets or strips of paper - I guess it's just a matter of choice. I use the drops and they work fine.

We've found that the cheapest place to buy acid is the local Chinese shops - some might be worried about not buying from a known source but acid is acid!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We use agua fuerte all the time to reduce ph levels. Absolutely no problems at all. I would recommend you use two bottles to start off and then test the next day.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We use Agua Fuerte as well you can buy large containers of acid from the local pool shops for around 20 euros but I find I cant lift them so prefer to use the Agua Ferte as come in smaller containers. Just add a litre at a time with the pump running and then leave for a few hours before you test. Also just cleaned the patterned tiles at the top of the pool with Agua Fuerte in a spray bottle. I looked lovely lol in the pool with rubber gloves on sprayed the tiles left for a few minutes and then splashed the pool water over the same area couldn't believe the difference it made no more dirty grouting and nice shiny tiles. Wished I thought of it earlier


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for all your advice. I will be going to mercadona tomorrow to buy their acid. Having spent 25 euros in the last week to lower the ph it seems the most cost effective way! I am having problems with the pool being a but cloudy but I think when I have the ph right the other chemicals will start working properly.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Try some flocculate tablets or liquid i like the tablets about 8 euro for a box just drop them in the skimmer basket the following day lovely and clear but keep an eye on your filter you might have to backwash after a couple of days


----------

